# New amirage nimir brindle pics...finally shedded out ;)



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Stripey pics


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, that coloring is so amazing, I love it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a striking looking boy


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Love the brindle color! It's so unique, mainly because most brindle I've seen pictures of is brown, not gray- ish. Love him!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks...I love the coloring too...and the horse...lol. Nims has such a sweet personality


----------



## Natt (Jun 27, 2011)

love his Stripes.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry about your ankle. Was it horse related? Your boy looks good! Such an interesting pattern.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

danastark said:


> Sorry about your ankle. Was it horse related? Your boy looks good! Such an interesting pattern.


Not horse related...broke it pretty badly falling off the back of my car


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

love love love his color!!! he looks like hes shaping up nicely, hes going to be drop dead gorgeous in a couple of years!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very handsome guy!! Looks great in that tack!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Not horse related...broke it pretty badly falling off the back of my car


Alas it seems that horse people who have a lucky bird perched on their shoulder must find other means to injure themselves when the horse himself cannot do the job. 

My best friend, who will climb onto anything regardless of training, found herself with a broken leg a year ago. While the incident happened at the barn, where there are all manner of waivers waiving liability for the barn should someone get stomped on, kicked, trampled, bucked off, or dumped and eaten by a bear, she happens to break said leg while doing the relatively mundane task of taking out the garbage from the office. 

All that being said, I hope you get better quick and your horse is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you on both accounts 

I guess taking the garbage out does beat falling (getting pushed) off the back of a car for silly ways to break much needed bones...lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I can never see enough of your horse. so beatiful! never seen another one with those markings! hope your ankle heels up soon!!! I havn't broken a bone since i was.... 7ish... so its bound to catch up to me soon! lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He has a cute face


----------

